# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  Щенки нем. овчарки рабоего разведения (Leon Zoterhund + Valeriya von Haus Tapfer)

## Lyubov

Предлагаются к продаже щенки нем. овчарки рабочего разведения. 
На продажу чёрная сука и черно-подпалый кобель. 
 Отец: Leon Zoterhund (Marko von Burg Tiersperg + Honda), IPO-1, выстов. оценка отлично. 
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...n%20Zoterhund/ 
 Мать: Valeriya von Haus Tapfer (Jabina Trucker+ Y-Aleksa), подготовка к IPO-R, выстав. оценка отлично 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/germ...ee/635462.html 


За дополнительной информацией звоните на номера тел.: 
0996853440, 
0968613666 Любовь. 
0992839493, 
0964442778 Валерий.

----------


## Lyubov

А вот какими мы можем стать!

(Лютый Зотерхоф+Дороти)

----------


## Lyubov

Ставим в стойку...... Тамиру и Титана.

----------


## Lyubov

Нам уже 2 мес.




Титан

Тамира

----------


## Lyubov

Начало первых тренировок на солнышке.

----------


## Lyubov

Приучение к неровным поверхностям.
Наилучшее место-это завал.
Дети прекрасно справляются с поставленной задачей.

----------


## Lyubov

Подрастающее поколение готовится к обороне.





Вот такой у нас малыш!

----------


## Lyubov

Дети увидели океан.................

----------

